# Racing Wheel !! best one??



## SUKHI99 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi friends! I want to buy a racing wheel. my budget is 2500. please suggest me which one is best and will work prefectely with PC. i searched on net and bit confused about the wheels. 
help me out !!!


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Thrustmaster Ferrari Universal challenge 5in1: Joystick


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

At this pricepoint you can only get what kola has suggested and some others. I personally like logitech gt but thats way out of your budget.


----------



## newway01 (Oct 12, 2011)

Logitech G27 is the best if you can afford it now. For your budget, you can get a starter wheel. Here's some:

1) ThrustMaster Ferrari Universal Challenge 5 in 1 Racing Wheel - Rs.2000 (letsbuy with coupon codes), 2500+ on other shopping carts
2) Nitho Drive Pro Wheel - Rs.1700
3) Genius Twin Wheel F1 - Rs.1700
4) Genius Speedwheel 5 Pro - Rs.2500 (with coupon codes)
5) Zebronics 500RW Gaming Wheel - Rs.1500
6) Saitek R100 Gaming Wheel - Rs.1600
7) Zebronics 1000GW Gaming Wheel - Rs.2300
8) Genius Vibration Feedback Wheel - Rs.2600
9) Saitek R440 Racing Wheel - Rs.2500
10) Intec (sorry, not intex) Racing Wheel - Rs.2300
11) Frontech Adventure Wheel - Rs.2400
12) Gladiator Racing Wheel - Rs.1700
13) Enter Racing Wheel - Rs.1600

All the above mentioned models are available in India at online shopping sites or local stores...

There was a fairly good wheel from logitech in sub 3k range. It was called "Logitech Formula Vibration Feedback Wheel" . Its not in production now, I think. Last time I saw one of these wheels was on a shopping cart for 2600rs. Its a good wheel for this price in my opinion if you can find one.

Also someone was selling a Genius and Frontech used wheels on forum for less 1k. You can try those too  

If you have a smartphone with accelerometer, then you can make a 'home-made wireless steering wheel' at no extra cost with basic functions like steer left and right, accelerate and brake. Thats what I use now. Phone is N95... 

Just like you, I also badly need a gaming wheel. But I am waiting and saving money to get myself atleast a Logitech Driving Force GT (6K).. Buying a cheap wheel is no better than having no wheels at all!!!!!!


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2011)

@newway1 don't make him confuse. give him best option you found in his bugget.


----------



## newway01 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, ok  I will suggest him to get the Thrustmaster Universal 5 in 1 or the Saitek R440. If he can find a Logitech Formula vibration Feedback wheel, then its worth to extend budget by 200-300rs more


----------



## SUKHI99 (Oct 12, 2011)

newway01 said:


> Logitech G27 is the best if you can afford it now. For your budget, you can get a starter wheel. Here's some:
> 
> 1) ThrustMaster Ferrari Universal Challenge 5 in 1 Racing Wheel - Rs.2000 (letsbuy with coupon codes), 2500+ on other shopping carts
> 2) Nitho Drive Pro Wheel - Rs.1700
> ...



hey i'm thinking about ThrustMaster Ferrari Universal Challenge 5 in 1 Racing Wheel. But can you plz tell me which coupen code you are talking about lets buy....how to get that??


----------



## newway01 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can search google for "letsbuy coupons". There are 2 types of coupons. Public and private. Public coupons are available online and can be redeemed multiple times by different people. Private coupons are only valid for a single use. Do a google search for latest coupons that are active now. I think one of them is "ICICILB" . For individual coupons, you can use the freecharge.in online recharge service to recharge your mobile phone and select letsbuy coupon as free gift. If you recharge your mobile for 500rs, then you will get a 500rs voucher for letsbuy which you can redeem for a minimum purchase of 2500. So you can buy the Thrustmaster wheel for about 2000rs if you apply coupon..Also they provide free shipping. Any doubts, pm me


----------



## SUKHI99 (Oct 17, 2011)

i got ThrustMaster Ferrari Universal Challenge 5 in 1 Racing Wheel


----------



## Alok (Oct 17, 2011)

^^congrats from where??


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

And for how much???


----------



## SUKHI99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got from letsbuy....2200 after using coupen code..thanks to @newway01


----------



## joy212008 (Dec 27, 2011)

i want to buy racing wheel... plz suggest one....zebronics 100gw or thrugmaster????
which will be the better ???
actually i get frightened that in kolkata there is no service center for thrugmaster ....
whereas if something happen then i can give it to service center...
zebronics 1000gw will be a better option ??????
plzzzz help


----------



## arvinderosahan (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys I am looking to buy a wheel to play nfs world.... Can anybody give me the review of Thrustmaster Universal challange racing wheel. Is it better or worse than keyboard...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2012)

SUKHI99 said:


> i got ThrustMaster Ferrari Universal Challenge 5 in 1 Racing Wheel



congrats


----------



## Nightvoyager (Jun 2, 2012)

I have Zebronics GW 1000 gaming wheel. I need to know how to activate the vibration in the same.. I have installed the driver from the zebronics site. It vibrates when I press a button in the  steering but it dsnt activate while playing. So far I have played GTA San Andreas, Vice City and Trucking Sim but its neva vibrates. Please help !


----------

